# Dry CM after Ovulation?



## stickyjl

Can I ask a question sorry tmi, I've seen a lot of ladies on here talk about really sticky CM in the early stages of pregnancy and straight after ovulation, I ovulated on Monday (just gone 28 March) and am now really really dry, is that a bad sign that I definitely wont be pregnant? 

Has there ever been a lady that has gone dry pretty much straight after ovulation and still got a BFP? I'm really desperate :cry:


----------



## wildeone

I'll be stalking this thread as i'm exactly the same - ov'd sun dry 2 days now a little CM -


----------



## stickyjl

I have just had a little CM, the white lotiony kind, not a lot though, maybe size of a 1 pence. 

I keep thinking since most other women have so much CM before their BFP. Which is apparently due to a surge of progesterone that I couldnt be pregnant? 

Although on some websites it says this surge happens usually just before Implantation? So maybe were not out yet?


----------



## mbch

Don't count yourselves out at all yet! You aren't supposed to be highly sympomatic this early. So no CM or extra CM, it's all the same. And everyone is different anywho. 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I got my :bfp: on sunday and my cm varied day to day from loads to none after ov! so yes you can be dry and still be pregnant. :)

xx


----------



## stickyjl

30mummyof1 congratulations!!! I hope your right, we couldnt of tried harder this month - did it right up to ovulation every other day, confirmed ovulation with Persona monitor, but now quite dry, I am so hoping! 
Did you have sore nipples or anything like that quite early on??!!! 
As you can see I am desperately clutching at straws!!! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

FX for your :bfp: hun. :hugs:

Haven't really had sore nipples yet, i had a spot of blood on toilet paper at 6dpo and food has been tasting strange (eg i had a pizza at 8dpo and it tasted of cut grass! lol) but its what ever is different for you i think. I normally have lots of cm in 2ww and before i got my bfp i had hardly any.

What dpo are you?

xx


----------



## stickyjl

I'm like 3 now, I ovulated either late 27th March, or early 28th (27th was my birthday so guess what I wished for)!!! I got my ovulation symbol confirming that I was Ovulating 27 or 28th so now I'll be around 3dpo..... 
I am taking Vitamin b6 for a usual 10 day Luteal Phase, so I was unsure if that would help increase my Progesterone and possibly give me the increase CM symptom, as they say thats what causes it? but so far like I said I've been quite dry. 

When I conceived my Son, I got a slight pink implantation bleed about 7dpo, so I guess if I was lucky enough I might get the same again in a few days time. 

Waiting is horrible!!!!! x


----------



## Little G

Hiya

I was thinking the same thing, I went from having loads of EWCM to hardly anything, this is the first month thats happened as I usually have loads of creamy cm but turns out to be BFN, dont really know what dpo I am as haven't been tracking this month, think im between about 4-7...
And my boobs are killing me since monday, usually only get this about a week before AF! I said it wasn't going to symptom spot this month but its soooo hard.....!!


----------



## Fritty

Yeah I am the same. Its has been abit different this month my CM but I am still trying to hold out for another few days to test as the only symptoms I have are really sore boobs, but also feeling awful today so its either AF arriving or could it be my month?? xx


----------



## stickyjl

Gosh I hope so girls, for all of us. This desperation for Symptom spotting is a killer isnt it! I drive myself totally and utterly crackers! I have been pregnant a few times now, with a few miscarriages under my belt, so you would think I would be a little intune with my body but there really is no way of telling this early is there? If there was we wouldnt have such a horrible 2 week wait!!! booooooooooooo

Here's to lots of BFPs in the next 10 days!!! xx


----------



## Little G

Here's hoping it a positive sign ladies!! :thumbup: Just read an article there saying that cm can dry up and become sticky after ov, which is also an indication of implantation occurring!! :coffee:
xxx


----------



## stickyjl

no way seriously? so it could also be a good sign??? eeeek lets hope so, do you mind me asking where you read that?! would love to read it too, give me some hope! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good luck to all you ladies waiting :hugs: xx


----------



## shib

Woohoo, Little G! That's good news. I'm in the same boat- was beginning to think there was something wrong based on all the other ladies' posts about heavy cm. Thank you.


----------



## stickyjl

Its definitely good news... I dont know what any of you make of this symptom either but you know those little bumps that you get around your nipples that have something to dowith Breast Feeding, well mine have come up? There a lot more apparent tonight? Dont know what that means? 

Could be the vitamin b6??????? thats not likely is it?


----------



## Little G

stickyjl said:


> no way seriously? so it could also be a good sign??? eeeek lets hope so, do you mind me asking where you read that?! would love to read it too, give me some hope! x

I'll try and find it again just now..... :winkwink:
xx


----------



## Little G

stickyjl said:


> Its definitely good news... I dont know what any of you make of this symptom either but you know those little bumps that you get around your nipples that have something to dowith Breast Feeding, well mine have come up? There a lot more apparent tonight? Dont know what that means?
> 
> Could be the vitamin b6??????? thats not likely is it?

I get this also, although I usually get it coming up to AF but in saying that I think they also become more noticeable in pregnancy as well....
xx


----------



## Little G

Here you go ladies

'Cervical mucus after ovulation if pregnant will now turn from egg white consistency and it will become highly sticky. It can also happen with some women during the time of implantation, absence of cervical mucus. However, this will depend on the individuals body type. The change happens sometimes as soon as the ovulation sets in.''

Its on www.Child-wish.com :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## gardenofedens

stickyjl said:


> 30mummyof1 congratulations!!! I hope your right, we couldnt of tried harder this month - did it right up to ovulation every other day, confirmed ovulation with Persona monitor, but now quite dry, I am so hoping!
> Did you have sore nipples or anything like that quite early on??!!!
> As you can see I am desperately clutching at straws!!! x

My nipples are crazy sore but I'm only 2DPO so probably not related?? I dunno!


----------



## stickyjl

i've woke up this morning completely symptomless? i am guessing thats it for me i'm out? as i should be like 3 or 4 dpo now and i feel nothing, dry cm, no sore boobs nothing. 
i am very in tune with my body so reckon thats it for me


----------



## gardenofedens

don't give up yet! you never know!

my nipples are always sensitive and sore so i don't think it's related to being 2dpo....it's just the usual me....


----------



## whitglass

i love this thread! i was thinking about posting this same thing. I have been unusually dry and it's giving me such little hope! some yellow sticky/stretchy and milky/watery but mostly dry. I am currently 8 dpo, not many symptoms at all when my 2WW is full of them in months past...i hope that means something good!

oh and like you gals nipples a bit sensitive these last 8 days and bbs just starting to get sore again. typical 2WW for me :(


----------



## stickyjl

yea thats the thing isnt it! i feel like i've had more symptoms in previous months when i wasnt pg! 
i just feel completely nothing today, no cramps, no sore boobs, nothing, i have been getting the odd/slight sticky/white cm but hardly anything. 

why does the 2ww drag so much? its like were wishing our lives away


----------



## Little G

I know it is life wishing your life away for 2 weeks, horrible vicious circle! Yesterday I had pinkish/brownish cm, tiny little bit yesterday and again this morning......AF isnt due until next wednesday at the earliest......unless I have a 28 day cycle this month which i havent had since I came off bcp 2 years ago.... Im usually between 30-35....
Still got really sore boobs and dry cm.....So confusing!! :shrug:

xx


----------



## stickyjl

that sounds like implantation bleeding littleg!!!!! fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Little G

thanks I hope so, my symptoms just seem different from other months, I usually have copious amounts of lotiony cm right after ov then it drys up towards af, this month i've been really quite dry since ov....so it could be a good sign, also I normally have twinges right up until af , this month i really only felt them for a couple of days, a wee twinge now and again but totally different to previous months....
So it could be a good sign for you also....dont give up hope just yet, seen quite a few posts on here with other ladies saying they had dry cm.....

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## stickyjl

thank you - i'll just keep my fingers crossed, i try so hard not to be too positove and set myself up for a fall, but then try not too be too negative and upset myself

i never know what to do for the best


----------



## Little G

i know exactly how you feel, every month is the same... I said i wasn't going to symptom spot this month but have done nothing but symptom spot, lol its so hard when your body plays cruel tricks.... I think i'll be mega upset this month if BFN... But I guess you just need to try and pick ourselves back up again and try again....
think if bfn will prob start taking pregnacare vits, only take folic acid at the mo...

xx


----------



## stickyjl

i'm taking vitamin b6, wanted to increase my progesterone as much as possible - hope its made a differece???? pesky 2ww! xxx


----------



## tryingto

Ok, I m havin dry cm after 4dpo and slight sore boobs and feeling v tired...who's like me now?

I noticed u guys has started this thread in mar, who has actually got preggy after tees symptoms??


----------



## aminah2011

tryingto said:


> Ok, I m havin dry cm after 4dpo and slight sore boobs and feeling v tired...who's like me now?
> 
> I noticed u guys has started this thread in mar, who has actually got preggy after tees symptoms??

I am 5 or 6 dpo and have sore bbs, dry, and very tired too. I never really paid attention to cm before this month so i couldnt tell you if that is normal for me. Hopefully we will both get bfp.


----------



## tryingto

aminah2011 said:


> tryingto said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I m havin dry cm after 4dpo and slight sore boobs and feeling v tired...who's like me now?
> 
> I noticed u guys has started this thread in mar, who has actually got preggy after tees symptoms??
> 
> I am 5 or 6 dpo and have sore bbs, dry, and very tired too. I never really paid attention to cm before this month so i couldnt tell you if that is normal for me. Hopefully we will both get bfp.Click to expand...

yes yes yes aminah... thank you for reply! btw, did you have cramping too? I have mild cramping on my 2-5dpo... actually i didn't chart, so am only judging from CM... how about u?


----------



## aminah2011

tryingto said:


> aminah2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryingto said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I m havin dry cm after 4dpo and slight sore boobs and feeling v tired...who's like me now?
> 
> I noticed u guys has started this thread in mar, who has actually got preggy after tees symptoms??
> 
> I am 5 or 6 dpo and have sore bbs, dry, and very tired too. I never really paid attention to cm before this month so i couldnt tell you if that is normal for me. Hopefully we will both get bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> yes yes yes aminah... thank you for reply! btw, did you have cramping too? I have mild cramping on my 2-5dpo... actually i didn't chart, so am only judging from CM... how about u?Click to expand...

Yep I have cramping but i always have cramping and sore boobs after ov so i dont really know if its from that. I didnt chart...I am not even sure how to chart. This is my first month but i did take an opk :) So it was some time between early morning (2am thats when the cm got increased the most) and Saturday afternoon (thats when the cm got less). How long have you been trying?


----------



## tryingto

aminah2011 said:


> tryingto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aminah2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryingto said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I m havin dry cm after 4dpo and slight sore boobs and feeling v tired...who's like me now?
> 
> I noticed u guys has started this thread in mar, who has actually got preggy after tees symptoms??
> 
> I am 5 or 6 dpo and have sore bbs, dry, and very tired too. I never really paid attention to cm before this month so i couldnt tell you if that is normal for me. Hopefully we will both get bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> yes yes yes aminah... thank you for reply! btw, did you have cramping too? I have mild cramping on my 2-5dpo... actually i didn't chart, so am only judging from CM... how about u?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I have cramping but i always have cramping and sore boobs after ov so i dont really know if its from that. I didnt chart...I am not even sure how to chart. This is my first month but i did take an opk :) So it was some time between early morning (2am thats when the cm got increased the most) and Saturday afternoon (thats when the cm got less). How long have you been trying?Click to expand...

i actually have a missed mc 7 months ago, this is my 2nd month of trying... i also not sure how to do charting but will start doing so if my period comes this month... I never have cramping during O or period, only during period so i felt weird. In the past, i have had acute implantation cramp and i got pregnant. But now, i have this on and off mild cramps that has been going between dpo 2-4... so i don't know what to expect.

Because my period is irregular, i can't be sure abt my dpo, but i based it on my egg white cm. SO... if i'm right, cramping that early is impossible to be implantation...

I'm so tired recently, and my hubby says maybe i shld give it a test, in case i've actually ovulated early then what i thought. I'm tempted to test this sat... but not sure if i shld, maybe i should just test it on 17th (af shld due on 15th)

when r u testing?


----------



## aminah2011

Well AF is due on the 17th and i would like to tell you i will wait to test until then but I know that will never happen. hehe I am talking myself out of testing every day but i bought some tests so i will probably start testing soon. I am trying to hold out and not do it until Monday (10 dpo) and if that happens Ill be impressed. 

I hear that most of the time implantation happens by 10 dpo so probably any testing before that is pointless but it cant hurt to try testing 10 dpo. Plus ur cycle is not regular so you never know. I think as long as you know before u test that it may be too soon for bfp and dont get discouraged if you get a bfn there is no harm in testing early. 

Im hoping that we will both have bfps this month but if we dont maybe we can work on that charting stuff together :)


----------



## tryingto

aminah2011 said:


> Well AF is due on the 17th and i would like to tell you i will wait to test until then but I know that will never happen. hehe I am talking myself out of testing every day but i bought some tests so i will probably start testing soon. I am trying to hold out and not do it until Monday (10 dpo) and if that happens Ill be impressed.
> 
> I hear that most of the time implantation happens by 10 dpo so probably any testing before that is pointless but it cant hurt to try testing 10 dpo. Plus ur cycle is not regular so you never know. I think as long as you know before u test that it may be too soon for bfp and dont get discouraged if you get a bfn there is no harm in testing early.
> 
> Im hoping that we will both have bfps this month but if we dont maybe we can work on that charting stuff together :)

that sounds really great to have a fren to walk with me! I'm already coming to 32 next yr and so i really hope to get my 1st child soon, so i can have my 2nd child before i hit 35! how abt u?

I stay in Singapore, how abt u? 

implantation i read can happen between 5-12days dpo, is urs regular?


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

I'm 11dpo and after OV I was so dry...Now its straight watery but still not alot....I don't really have any symptoms either even though the months b4 I had alot...The only thing that I am holding onto is the fact that my breasts are larger and aren't sore and my cervix is engorged and soft and mushy and really low...I was going to test today but I didn't...I'm going to wait for Sunday and Monday since AF is suppose to show up then....


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I am somewhere between 12 & 15 dpo (I haven't been charting this month) and I usually have creamy cm but I have been dry too. I have also had an issue with everything tasting really salty, dry mouth and slight cramping for a couple of mornings (I don't normally cramp until I have AF). 

One of the ladies in my regular thread was really dry *down there* and then all of a sudden got copious amounts of creamy cm and a bfp within a day of each other....

Good luck ladies. If I remember I will come back and let you all know how I make out. :hugs:


----------



## tryingto

Um, how do u check wif ur cervix is low or high? Really not comfortable sticking my own fingers in myself...


----------



## tammym1974

tryingto said:


> Um, how do u check wif ur cervix is low or high? Really not comfortable sticking my own fingers in myself...

LOL, I know it's kinda icky at first. I'll try to explain. Cp moves up or down depending on your cycle. A fertile cervix will be high, soft, open and wet. So high you can barely reach it at the time of ovulation. Usually, cp drops and gets very hard right before AF is due. Usually during pregnancy, cp gets high, closed and soft.

It's very hard to get used to because cp changes from person to person and changes drastically throughout the day. 

If you do decide to do it, wash your hands well and do it at the same time of day. 

It's a good way to get to know when your about to ovulate.

Oh and by the way, I was bone dry after ovulation up until today 12 dpo and now have loads of cm. Not sure what's going on yet and am afraid to test and see a bfn. Ohhhh and CP is soft and high and squishy. LOL. TMI I know.


----------



## tryingto

tammym1974 said:


> tryingto said:
> 
> 
> Um, how do u check wif ur cervix is low or high? Really not comfortable sticking my own fingers in myself...
> 
> LOL, I know it's kinda icky at first. I'll try to explain. Cp moves up or down depending on your cycle. A fertile cervix will be high, soft, open and wet. So high you can barely reach it at the time of ovulation. Usually, cp drops and gets very hard right before AF is due. Usually during pregnancy, cp gets high, closed and soft.
> 
> It's very hard to get used to because cp changes from person to person and changes drastically throughout the day.
> 
> If you do decide to do it, wash your hands well and do it at the same time of day.
> 
> It's a good way to get to know when your about to ovulate.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I was bone dry after ovulation up until today 12 dpo and now have loads of cm. Not sure what's going on yet and am afraid to test and see a bfn. Ohhhh and CP is soft and high and squishy. LOL. TMI I know.Click to expand...

ok...wat's cp? anyway, still don't know how to check.. think nx month (if my period comes next week), i'll start with charting and OPK...


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

CP is cervix position as I understand it...and if you want to know how to check your cervix you can search it on google...There is numerous amounts of information on checking your cp...


----------



## tryingto

ic, thanks!


----------



## aminah2011

BabyMaybePlz said:


> I'm 11dpo and after OV I was so dry...Now its straight watery but still not alot....I don't really have any symptoms either even though the months b4 I had alot...The only thing that I am holding onto is the fact that my breasts are larger and aren't sore and my cervix is engorged and soft and mushy and really low...I was going to test today but I didn't...I'm going to wait for Sunday and Monday since AF is suppose to show up then....

You are far more patient that me, im jealous. I hope you get a bfp :)


----------



## aminah2011

tryingto said:


> aminah2011 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF is due on the 17th and i would like to tell you i will wait to test until then but I know that will never happen. hehe I am talking myself out of testing every day but i bought some tests so i will probably start testing soon. I am trying to hold out and not do it until Monday (10 dpo) and if that happens Ill be impressed.
> 
> I hear that most of the time implantation happens by 10 dpo so probably any testing before that is pointless but it cant hurt to try testing 10 dpo. Plus ur cycle is not regular so you never know. I think as long as you know before u test that it may be too soon for bfp and dont get discouraged if you get a bfn there is no harm in testing early.
> 
> Im hoping that we will both have bfps this month but if we dont maybe we can work on that charting stuff together :)
> 
> that sounds really great to have a fren to walk with me! I'm already coming to 32 next yr and so i really hope to get my 1st child soon, so i can have my 2nd child before i hit 35! how abt u?
> 
> I stay in Singapore, how abt u?
> 
> implantation i read can happen between 5-12days dpo, is urs regular?Click to expand...

Singapore....wow! Im from the US. Im 38 and hoping to have my 3rd before 40 :) But my kids are grown in college and high school. Yes, my cycle in pretty regular maybe 1 day off here and there. 

How are you feeling today? Are you thinking you might get a bfp???


----------



## tryingto

aminah2011 said:


> tryingto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aminah2011 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF is due on the 17th and i would like to tell you i will wait to test until then but I know that will never happen. hehe I am talking myself out of testing every day but i bought some tests so i will probably start testing soon. I am trying to hold out and not do it until Monday (10 dpo) and if that happens Ill be impressed.
> 
> I hear that most of the time implantation happens by 10 dpo so probably any testing before that is pointless but it cant hurt to try testing 10 dpo. Plus ur cycle is not regular so you never know. I think as long as you know before u test that it may be too soon for bfp and dont get discouraged if you get a bfn there is no harm in testing early.
> 
> Im hoping that we will both have bfps this month but if we dont maybe we can work on that charting stuff together :)
> 
> that sounds really great to have a fren to walk with me! I'm already coming to 32 next yr and so i really hope to get my 1st child soon, so i can have my 2nd child before i hit 35! how abt u?
> 
> I stay in Singapore, how abt u?
> 
> implantation i read can happen between 5-12days dpo, is urs regular?Click to expand...
> 
> Singapore....wow! Im from the US. Im 38 and hoping to have my 3rd before 40 :) But my kids are grown in college and high school. Yes, my cycle in pretty regular maybe 1 day off here and there.
> 
> How are you feeling today? Are you thinking you might get a bfp???Click to expand...

wow going for no. 3? at least u have 2 kids already, 38 and still trying, that's courageous of u! 

I'm irregular, sometimes ranging between 40-50days... so u can imagine having to wait a loooong time to try again... :(

my boobs are still sore, feels warm, fatigue, other than that no more symptoms... how i wish i have implantation cramps like with my 1st lost one!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies, I thought I would update. I hope some of you (at least) fared better than I, AF got me on Sunday morning.

Good luck and :dust:


----------



## aminah2011

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I would update. I hope some of you (at least) fared better than I, AF got me on Sunday morning.
> 
> Good luck and :dust:

Im sorry to hear that. But I am sending baby dust your way for this new cycle. Thanks for the update.


----------



## cookie19

Hi,

Just wanted to share that I was completely dry after I ovulated all the way until my bfp at 10 dpo. I read so many posts about women having a ton of cm before their bfp. I thought for sure I was out. I was 38 at the time. 
I am now 39 and a half and trying to conceive again. I have a long history of chemical pregnancies. I had one last cycle. I'm pretty sure I just ovulate, so I will start progesterone in a day or two up until 14 dpo. Not sure we have a great chance this cycle as my husband was away for work the day of my positive opk and the following day. We did bd the day before my positive opk though at 10 pm. I dried up the next morning, so I think I I'd. I had a scant amount today, but nothing like the abundance I had been having. The day before the positive opk I had a little blood in my cm. That's the night we bd.
At any rate, I am very dry from O to flo! Hope this was helpful to someone. Thanks for reading!


----------

